# cónyuge



## Miguelillo 87

Hola mis amigos foreros, Ayer en clase de Derecho, le dijieron a una amiga que la palabra citada arriba (conyuge) se pronuncia CONYUJE, poniendome a pensar pues como ls g no está seguida de una u, pues entonces no tiene sonido fuerte y por lo tento sí suena como "j" o parecida a .

Pero yo recuerdo que toda mi vida he escuchado que se pronucnia CONYUGUE.
¿Qué es lo correcto? (Aquí me respondo a mí mismo, ¡Pues la primera con j! ¿Verda?)

Y la segunda pregunta ¿Cómo se estila decir en tu país?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## papagainho

Hola Miguelillo:

Pues la verdad es que yo también he oido las dos, ahora que lo dices.

No te saco de la duda... y además ahora también dudo yo!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Por aquí también se escucha casi siempre "cónyugue". Yo recién a los 18 años me acostumbré a pronunciarla tal cual se escribe, y aún hoy día tengo que estar con la guardia alta para que no se me escape "cónyugue".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues yo querido Ale, siempre la uso como Conyug*ue *y creo que no soy ni el único ni sólo mi país.


----------



## tatius

En España también se da esta confusión. Pero no hay lugar a dudas, se pronuncia "cónyuge", claro. A ver si me acuerdo de la transcripción fonética (RFE), sería algo como: /kónjuXe/. Voilà.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Por lo visto este "error" masivo no es sólo de la Argentina, que hasta mereció su propio lema en el DPD.



> *cónyuge*. ‘Consorte’. Es común en cuanto al género: _el/la cónyuge_ (→ género2, 1a y 3c). Se pronuncia [kónyuje], no  [kónyuge]; por tanto, no es correcta la grafía  _cónyugue. _
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Julián Martínez

Alguna vez he oido cónyugue pero es muy raro oirlo así, por lo general en la zona de España donde vivo practicamente todo el mundo dice CÓNYU*G*E, con sonido "*J*".
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Coincido con Ale. No sé por qué extraña razón, a la hora de pronunciar la "g" con el sonido de "j", hay como que tragar saliva (no es que eso lo diga Ale, sino por lo de que hay que prestar mucha atención para pronunciarla así  ).


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Yo creo que la confusión se origina porque el sentido original es que entre dos cargan el yugo del matrimonio. Y se dan a vivir la vida conyugal. Así es que sería más natural decir que cada uno de ellos es un "cònyugue".
Ignoro por què se pasó a "cònyuge", pero así se dice y se escribe en el Código Civil. Ahora que con "ge" o con "gue" no es tarea fàcil, porque el matrimonio es como el demonio.

Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

A mí se me chispotea siempre "cónyugue", pero es conyuJe. Se escucha de las dos maneras.


----------



## Sherrero

Es cierto que muchísima gente dice CÓNYUGUE, por lo menos aquí en México. Pero con la pena, toda esa gente lo está pronunciando mal. La pronunciación correcta es CÓNYUGE (con sonido de "j"). Recordemos que no porque mucha gente diga algo, se convierte en correcto...sólo Cantinflas logró incorporar faltas de ortografía y de pronunciación al diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

De acuerdo con Sherrero.
Aunque yo no sé de dónde sacan que se pronuncie como gu... nadie dice guema (gema), guemelo (gemelo), gueneral (general)... Entonces, la verdad no veo de donde sacan cónyugue, es como decir "apeído"


----------



## Vanest

En el Ecuador la gran mayoría también pronuncia mal esta palabra y dice 'cónyugue'. Sé que está mal, pero, como Ale, ¡tengo que concentrarme para que no se me escape! Acá, hasta en los noticieros he oído lo de 'cónyugue', lo cual no es de sorprenderse, pues dicen muchas otras barbaridades, como 'hubieron muchos heridos...'


----------



## Rayines

tigger_uhuhu said:


> De acuerdo con Sherrero.
> Aunque yo no sé de dónde sacan que se pronuncie como gu... nadie dice guema (gema), guemelo (gemelo), gueneral (general)... Entonces, la verdad no veo de donde sacan cónyugue, es como decir "apeído"


Oye: lo sacan de *yugo*, como explicó pejeman, ¡qué horrible!


----------



## María Madrid

¿Puede que se contagie la pronunciación de la palabra "conyugal"? La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido ese cambio en la pronunciación, ¿alguien sabe de otro caso similar? Saludos,


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues yo también he oido algunas veces cónyugue, pero afortunadamente pocas, creo que no cabe ninguna duda de como ha de pronunciarse, cónyuge

Recuerdo por ejemplo: " ...el cónuyge supérstite....."


Un Saludo.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> ¿Puede que se contagie la pronunciación de la palabra "conyugal"? La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido ese cambio en la pronunciación, ¿alguien sabe de otro caso similar? Saludos,



Ley, legal, legislar.


----------



## María Madrid

Hola Jellby, me refería a un caso similar en cuanto al cambio de pronunciación. Por ejemplo, que se dijera /leXal/ para legal. Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Comparto esa idea de que la pronunciación equivocada provenga de "yugo" y "conyugal". En las ceremonias y ritos religiosos se bendice la unión conyugal; todo el mundo sabe lo que es el yugo; la mayoría de la gente sabe que el anillo de oro es símbolo de las "esposas" que unen y que la pareja debe llevar como "yunta" el "yugo" de la familia ("tirar los dos parejo" como decimos por aquí). Luego la gente ve en los formularios a llenar (no oye la palabra pronunciada) "Nombre del conyuge", y creo que de escuchar una cosa y ver escrita otra podría surgir la confusión.

No me vienen a la mente otros ejemplos de este tipo de confusión escritura-habla (pero percibo que hay más). Sí, tengo presente varias confusiones con nombres hispanos, como la localidad bonaerense de Llavallol, que todo el mundo pronuncia Lavallol, inclusive sus habitantes.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Hola Jellby, me refería a un caso similar en cuanto al cambio de pronunciación. Por ejemplo, que se dijera /leXal/ para legal. Saludos,



Sí, lo sé... y se dice /leXislar/


----------



## María Madrid

¿Quieres decir que hay quien pronuncia /legislar/(leguislar)?. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

ah... no, yo me refería a que hay cambio de pronunciación "correcta", ya veo que tú te refieres a casos en los que, incorrectamente, se cambie la pronunciacón de una palabra (para asimilarla quizá a otra de la misma familia)


----------



## María Madrid

Eso es exactamente a lo que me refería, ya me parecía a mí raro!. Saludos!


----------



## solysombra

No es por el cónyuge que vengo. (yo también decía cónyugue, hasta que me di cuenta que es cónyuge).

Vengo por el utensilio, que muchos piensan que es utensillo, y para no ser pedantes dicen utensiyo...´

Hasta luego.


----------



## Vanest

solysombra said:


> No es por el cónyuge que vengo. (yo también decía cónyugue, hasta que me di cuenta que es cónyuge).
> 
> Vengo por el utensilio, que muchos piensan que es utensillo, y para no ser pedantes dicen utensiyo...´
> 
> Hasta luego.


Sí, ¡Qué chistoso! Lo mismo pasa con 'sandalia' que a veces pronuncian 'sandalla'.


----------



## gabrielv

En Chile se usa erróneamente muy a menudo pronunciarlo "conyugue", sin embargo en contextos de discursos formales se escucha frecuentemente con el sonido fuerte, lo cual es la pronunciación correcta


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Qué merequetengue! Bueno es bueno saber que e sun error común, pero más bueno ¡saber lo correcto!

Muchísimas Gracias


----------



## Verde

Se escuchan ambas. Pero la correcta y la que yo uso desde el colegio es sin la "u", cónyuge.


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo también he oído "conyugue". Recuerdo, por ejemplo, que el profesor de Sistemas Fiscales escribía en la pizarra "conyugues".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dama de noche said:


> Yo también he oído "conyugue". Recuerdo, por ejemplo, que el profesor de Sistemas Fiscales escribía en la pizarra "conyugues".


Años que no te veía por aquí, ¡Bienvenida de nuevo!
Y como he dicho creoq ue el error es en todos los países Hispanos, lo importante es saber lo correcto


----------



## totor

aleCcowaN said:


> Sí, tengo presente varias confusiones con nombres hispanos, como la localidad bonaerense de Llavallol, que todo el mundo pronuncia Lavallol, inclusive sus habitantes.



en mi barrio, a pocas cuadras de mi casa, tenemos la calle Llavallol, y absolutamente todo el mundo, hasta los que viven en esa misma calle, dicen Lavallol, como bien dijo alec, cuando, como buenos argentinos, tendríamos que decir *yavayol* (sólo las maestras de primario [sin desmerecer] dicen *llavallol*).


----------



## embi

Según la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, la forma correcta es "Cónyuge", aunque es posible que en la zonas de Cataluña, Valencia y tal vez Galicia, se pronuncia "Cónyugue" por la mezcla entre el catalán, valenciano o gallego con el castellano, aún así lo ideal y correcto sigue siendo "Cónyuge", tal cual...

Un saludo


----------



## didakticos

María Madrid said:


> ¿Puede que se contagie la pronunciación de la palabra "conyugal"? La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido ese cambio en la pronunciación, ¿alguien sabe de otro caso similar? Saludos,


 
Me hicieron la pregunta hoy sobre _*cónyuge/cónyugue*_, pero ahora me quedé pensando. Si realmente _*cónyuge*_ viene de _*yugo*_, ¿cómo es que la palabra *higo* da *higuera* y no _*higera*_? Esto suena interesante: quisiera ver que opinan.

¡Saludes!


----------



## aleCcowaN

didakticos said:


> Me hicieron la pregunta hoy sobre _*cónyuge/cónyugue*_, pero ahora me quedé pensando. Si realmente _*cónyuge*_ viene de _*yugo*_, ¿cómo es que la palabra *higo* da *higuera* y no _*higera*_? Esto suena interesante: quisiera ver que opinan.
> 
> ¡Saludes!


Cónyuge viene de "coniux" (mujer, esposa) y "jugis" (perenne, sin fin). Yugo viene de "iugum" (yugo). [Etimologías dadas por el DRAE]


----------



## didakticos

¡Mira vos! Y yo toda la vida había estado pensando que realmente la palabra *cónyuge* provenía de *yugo*. Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

Ahora tengo otra duda: si cónyuge viene de "coniux" (mujer, esposa) y "jugis" (perenne, sin fin), ¿quiere decir esto que *cónyuge* se refiere solamente a la *esposa*?


----------



## Jellby

didakticos said:


> Ahora tengo otra duda: si cónyuge viene de "coniux" (mujer, esposa) y "jugis" (perenne, sin fin), ¿quiere decir esto que *cónyuge* se refiere solamente a la *esposa*?



Por supuesto que no, "viene" no significa "significa".


----------



## Dieg8s

totor said:


> en mi barrio, a pocas cuadras de mi casa, tenemos la calle Llavallol, y absolutamente todo el mundo, hasta los que viven en esa misma calle, dicen Lavallol, como bien dijo alec, cuando, como buenos argentinos, tendríamos que decir *yavayol* (sólo las maestras de primario [sin desmerecer] dicen *llavallol*).


 
Hola

Llavallol es un apellido (apeyido/apeshido  ) de origen catalán, con una grafía un tanto curiosa para un hispanohablante (y más para nosotros, que estamos más lejos de Cataluña que los castellanos). No es fácil conocer las pronunciaciones correctas de todos los apellidos extranjeros, que abundan en un país como el nuestro. Xirgu, Puig, Argerich, Hurlingham, Wilde, Jean Jaurès, Boulogne, Mascherano, Caniggia y un largo etcétera. Y lo peor de todo: si estudiaste lenguas y te aprendiste las pronunciaciones "originales" correctamente, cuando las usás te miran con cara de estupor. Casi lo mismo pasa si decís "utensiLIO", o "bol" en lugar de bolS.

Saludos.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

aleCcowaN said:


> Cónyuge viene de "coniux" (mujer, esposa) y "jugis" (perenne, sin fin). Yugo viene de "iugum" (yugo). [Etimologías dadas por el DRAE]




Hola Ale,  un pequeño comentario: c_oniux, ugis (_también aparece como_ coniunx, ugis) _significa: como palabra masculina: cónyuge, marido, compañero; como femenino: cónyuge, esposa, compañera. 
Según el diccionario Lewis (que registra la frecuencia de utilización de las palabras), efectivamente es más común su uso como femenino, especialmente en Virgilio y Ovidio, aunque también cita ejemplos de uso en masculino.

Para "esposa" exclusivamente existe el término _uxor, uxoris _

A su vez existe el verbo _coniungo: _unir, entrelazar, uncir. De hecho la fórmula de matrimonio era : _coniungere tecum _(deseo unirme en matrimonio contigo)

Una nota morfológica sobre coniux, ugis: aquí el _ugis _es la terminación de genitivo singular. En latín, como en griego, las palabras se enuncian adjuntando la desinencia de genitivo singular.

El _iugis,e _  que mencionás es un adverbio y no lo veo en la etimología de la RAE 

*cónyuge**.*  (Del lat. _coniux, -ŭgis_).


No lo puedo asegurar pero me inclino a pensar que cónyuge viene del acusativo de coniux, ugis, es decir, _coniugem

_Si existe alguna relación entre coniux, ugis (esposo/a) - iugum, i (yugo) - iugis, e (perenne), no lo sé,  pero a primera vista parecería que no. 
El tema de _coniux _es _coniug_, más la desinencia del caso de la declinación, son cambios morfológicos frecuentes en la tercera declinación. Además viene del verbo _iungo..._
De todos modos intentaré averiguarlo en la próxima clase de latín, y por supuesto cualquier información sobre el tema será calurosamente bienvenida. 

Adjunto el link al Lewis para mayor precisión

Un cordial saludo

EDIT: bueno, parece que el link es demasiado largo para ponerlo aquí, se copia sólo la mitad


----------



## BigStick

Según el RDLE debería decirse _cónyuge_, pero por lo menos aquí en Cuba generalmente las personas dicen *cóyugue*.
*Según el RDLE
*

*cónyuge *


com. Marido y mujer, respectivamente uno del otro:
los cónyuges acudieron juntos al abogado.


----------



## edo_galdames

Entonces si no es cónyugue.... ¿por qué wordreference tiene en el botón de pronunciación de palabras el sonido "cónyugue y cónyuge" juntos?


----------



## Alemanita

edo_galdames said:


> Entonces si no es cónyugue.... ¿por qué wordreference tiene en el botón de pronunciación de palabras el sonido "cónyugue y cónyuge" juntos?



Es verdad: el mexicano pronuncia claramente 'cónyugue'.


----------



## chileno

edo_galdames said:


> Entonces si no es cónyugue.... ¿por qué wordreference tiene en el botón de pronunciación de palabras el sonido "cónyugue y cónyuge" juntos?



Algún error de WordReference. En todo caso Wordreference no pertenece a la Real Academia Española de le Lengua Castellana. No?


----------



## swift

edo_galdames said:


> Entonces si no es cónyugue.... ¿por qué wordreference tiene en el botón de pronunciación de palabras el sonido "cónyugue y cónyuge" juntos?


Buenos días, Edo.

El error que señalaste ya fue debidamente informado al administrador de WR. 

Gracias.


----------

